
Top Leading Brand Nike Stop Supplying to Small Retailers in Singapore - tonygold
https://www.tracygoh.sg/commercial-news/nike-stop-supplying/
======
achievingApathy
This is exactly how the market is supposed to work. You can't argue that Nike
is leveraging its huge market share unfairly. If anything, they're doing just
the opposite - they're giving up their entire market share to whoever else
wants it. The issue is that it's a seller's market currently. Taxing the
seller is probably an example of the one thing you should definitely not do.

